

Ouya is new player in the console video game wars - zio99
http://www.usatoday.com/tech/gaming/story/2012-07-10/ouya-game-console/56118310/1

======
chairsofter
Give me a compelling shooter, even if it doesn't have the best graphics, and
I'm in.

